# Fabric door panel pieces



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Can't seem to find a lot of information on this....

My OEM "tweed" fabric is peeling BAD off the driver side door panel. Looks awful! Just wondering who has replaced theirs... 

Oh ya, I'm doing this myself, so no information that you got it done at a shop; I know this is possible on your own. I'm looking away from getting black tweed replacement, for I feel that synthetic leather vinyl will be easier to apply since I'm doing it myself.

What I've read and am thinking of trying out: is picking up some black "synthetic leather" vinyl from a fabric store;ripping the OEM fabric off and using it for a template. Then applying 3M adhesive spray to both the panel and the back of the vinyl then shape it into place.

thoughts?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, i dunno about a b14, but my b13 i ripped that off and it was the vinyl crap like the rest of the door under it, i think it looks good like that, but im going to re do the interior in mine anyways


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

KaRdoN said:


> well, i dunno about a b14, but my b13 i ripped that off and it was the vinyl crap like the rest of the door under it, i think it looks good like that, but im going to re do the interior in mine anyways


B14 is the same.... I haven't ripped mine off fully yet so not sure about the appearance of a full door panel w/o anything at all on it.

I'm making this a weekend goal, I'll post my accomplishments/failures in the next couple days for those interested


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

u can find door inserts for sentra at www.ebay.com


----------



## BdotWard (Jul 13, 2004)

yea it works for the b14....i've replaced all mine and it came out real nice....i'll email you some pics if you'd like and tell you how to go about doing it the easy way.... :cheers:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

:showpics:


----------



## BdotWard (Jul 13, 2004)

i'll post em up when i come back from the body shop bud....


----------



## BdotWard (Jul 13, 2004)

ok here goes.....


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Whoa! Very nice! :thumbup: Give me ALL the details! I'd say pm/e-mail me, but I'm sure others may be interested in how you did this.

btw, I just ripped off the piece of tweed. All that sponge stuff stuck tot he door, I peeled of the foam, but there's a thin layer that won't scrub off the vinyl. How did you get rid of it to make it a clean surface again? Or did you even have to clean it up that well for application?


Thanks!


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> u can find door inserts for sentra at www.ebay.com


 I saw those, that's actually what sparked my idea to use synthetic leather. After reading through a lot of the guys feedback, it seems that all he is selling is the farbic. Maybe it is precut per model? But one guy gave neg feedback and said that it's just fake leather strips with no backing (adhesive?). Correct me if I'm wrong on that...

Anywho, if all I'm getting from this guy is the fabric, sticky or not, That's hella expensive when I can go to a fabric store and get a small amt and buy a spray adhesive for a couple bucks. I'm just going to use the OEM fabric as a template for the vinyl.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok guys! I need to know what you used to remove all the glue and foamy crap that is like permantly stuck to the panel.

I'll be making a trip to the parts store tomorrow to find something... Need something strong enough to eat through the glue and foam, but no damage the panel. i've tried goo-gone (crap), turpentine (crap as well), and nail polish remover (best, but would take forever)....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dont take off that excess foam underneath the fabric....it actually helps if u leave it, it lets the glue adhere to something other than the panel itself, i replaced mine a looooooooooooong time ago, in fact, i was the very first person that changed the fabric successfuly on this forum having done the "swap" 3yrs ago, the procedure is extremely easy


1. rip off old fabric(try not stretching much)
2. buy 2 yards of fabric in whatever color/material u want
3. lay the stock fabric layout over the new fabric and cut to the same shape of it, cutting about half an inch more of fabric around the edges.
4. pick up a can of 3M adhesive glue(in spray can)
5. spray the glue on the door, not the fabric and do not overspray or glue will leak thru the fabric
6. lay the new fabric insert in place and using a flathead screwdriver gently tuck in the edges making sure u got glue in the groove insert.
7.sit back and enjoy ur finished project

3yrs old and still holding up strong with no problems


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

^^ thank you so much for that information. I will leave the junk on the door, basically it's all evened out now (some sections came off, some didn't when taking the fabric off). I'm going to buy my fabric tomorrow and try this out!

hmmmm, do you think I should remove my blue trim and buy electron blue fabric, or buy black fabric, and keep the blue trim pieces.....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

get black fabric, it will match the interior parts like the dash/carpet etc, and it will contrast with the blue accents nicer.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

just friday I was look at mine thinking what can I do to change it..I hate mine right now. That tweed trash just looks like crap

what is a good way to paint the panels and such any ways??


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

Anyone know where you can get that carbon fiber looking fabric, I think that would be trick instead of just black fabric.


----------



## BdotWard (Jul 13, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> 1. rip off old fabric(try not stretching much)
> 2. buy 2 yards of fabric in whatever color/material u want
> 3. lay the stock fabric layout over the new fabric and cut to the same shape of it, cutting about half an inch more of fabric around the edges.
> 4. pick up a can of 3M adhesive glue(in spray can)
> ...


that's pretty much how i went on doing it....except i didn't use a template, i just cut a retangle that was about an inch or so longer and wider and cut unnecessary fabric and gently tucked and it's been sitting strong ever since....but that's it in a nutshell :cheers:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> just friday I was look at mine thinking what can I do to change it..I hate mine right now. That tweed trash just looks like crap
> 
> what is a good way to paint the panels and such any ways??



my doors are painted.....they didnt come out like crap because i didnt use regualar paint, the stuff doesnt look like paint and it does not scratch off


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, finally got my done. Crap my back it killing me! what frustrating work .... My notes...

Firstly, my "marine" vinyl only cost my $3.50 (that's canadian!)  this ended up giving this part of the door a true leather look! *really rich*

Secondly, that 3M spray adhesive everyone recoomends was $40.00  (that's canadian too) *holy shit!* it's some strong stuff....

Next, I found some areas extremely hard to stick the fabric in the hole/cut out... there has to be just the right amt of glue... too little if won't stick (of course), too much it kinda leaks/sqirts out and gets all over the vinyl/panel. When this happens it get all over the tip of the flathead, then starts to stick to the vinyl, so when you poke it in, it just pops out with the flathead. extrememly frustrating.

The finished product turned out really good! Unfortunately the 3M glue dries white  so I've got a lot of touching up to do tomorrow. in addition, there are some areas with rounded slight bubbles, I guess there was glue missed here? 

To fix the glue mess and bubbles, I stuck line of black speaker wire around the panel to fill in the space! This covered the glue that's hard to get to, and takes away any inconsistencies in the application. Actually looked better with it as well!

Anywho, before and after! 2nd pics kinda crappy, but it's night here now... I'll take a better one tomorrow.

BEFORE OEM:










AFTER marine vinyl:


----------



## BdotWard (Jul 13, 2004)

sweet deal....but 40 bucks for 3M....jeez...talk about ripped off....it's only about 9 for the regular can and 13 for the extra strength with 3 adjustable spray levels around here. i used crushed black velvet on mine...9 bucks a yard....but i'm most definately loving the leather type look, looks a whole lot better, and as long as you're pleased with your product, that's all that matters, remember it's your car..... :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

thats much better looking than stock for sure


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Has anyone tried this same mod on the roof of your car? cuz the cloth on my roof keeps coming up in certain places and its getting frustrating.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

chucky200 said:


> Ok, finally got my done. Crap my back it killing me! what frustrating work .... My notes...
> 
> Firstly, my "marine" vinyl only cost my $3.50 (that's canadian!)  this ended up giving this part of the door a true leather look! *really rich*
> 
> ...





looks alot better man nice job


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

AL_Sentra said:


> Has anyone tried this same mod on the roof of your car? cuz the cloth on my roof keeps coming up in certain places and its getting frustrating.


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Great jobs on the door panels. I want to do that myself.


----------



## BdotWard (Jul 13, 2004)

yes the roof is easy to accomplish....

first remove your visors, dome light, hooks, and anything you have connected to the roof, also don't forget the four platic clips in the back, they connect the cardboard to the roof of the car. sorry i don't know about with the sunroof, seeing how i don't have one, so i don't know what else may be connected to that piece of cardboard you are removing. cause your roof is just a big piece of cardboard with fabric on it. the hard part is getting the damn thing out of the car. you'll need a friend to help you position it out of the vehicle, you may end up bending it slightly, but don't worry, it won't damage it at all. once you get it out, lay it on a table preferably and get your new choice of fabric. you do not have to rip off the old fabric, just 3M spray adhesive over it. if your current fabric is coming off, spray adhesive it back onto the cardboard. you'll need someone else to help you to ensure it being as perfect as possible. you'll spray and apply in sections. so dont spray the whole thing and try to put the fabric on.....you'll ruin it. spray it and fit the fabric to take on the form of all the curves and what not and push down to ensure. let it sit for about 2 - 3 minutes and continue downward the roof until you have completely covered it with desired fabric. once that is done flip it over make sure you get all the hole cut so you can reapply the visors, dome light, and everything else. the other hard part is getting her back in the car. but once you do just screw everything back in and you'll have a more cosmetic looking roof. sorry if my explaination sucks, but it's the best i could do. i'll put up pics in a minute to show the finished product. :cheers:


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

Well I just finished cleaning out most of the glue, and super glued the stereo wire in the outline. I applied some mink oil just b4 these pics... so they are a bit wet looking in some areas. But this pic is a better representation then the one above.

I would not do black again if I had the choice, for it's so hard to get the glue in the precise location. and if you are not exactly on the target it sticks out like a sore thumb esp in the sun. I did manage to get most of it cleaned up however.


----------



## 00StockSentra (Aug 27, 2004)

How do you remove that fabric piece and door panel on a B15?

Sorry if theres another thread like this.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

ahh damn that roof sounds painful...i have a sunroof on mine, looks complicated (maybe im just lazy...thats more likely)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i took my roof out and just dyed it because i didnt want to re-upholster it for 2 reasons

1. i was afraid that if i didnt do it just right, the material would sag
2. shaping the fabric to the contours of the roof by the front(windshield) looked a bit weird....so i went to a hobby store and picked up a pack of dye, mixed with hot water and sprayed it on the roof with a water sprayer, the results were good, my friends were impressed and wanted me to do theirs..


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

you take it out the same way?


----------



## BdotWard (Jul 13, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> i took my roof out and just dyed it because i didnt want to re-upholster it for 2 reasons
> 
> 1. i was afraid that if i didnt do it just right, the material would sag
> 2. shaping the fabric to the contours of the roof by the front(windshield) looked a bit weird....so i went to a hobby store and picked up a pack of dye, mixed with hot water and sprayed it on the roof with a water sprayer, the results were good, my friends were impressed and wanted me to do theirs..



i was thinking mine's would eventually begin to sag but it hasn't and doesn't seem like it will anytime soon, it's on there great, and i had a friend help me make sure i took on the exact shape and contour of the roof, that's why you do it lil by lil instead of just sprayin the whole area and tryin to put it on...


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i have a quick question, im going to be redoing the fabric on my doors and was wondering would i be able to use painters tape to cover the door to prevent any over spray from the 3M glue getting on my doors? would the tape leave any kind of sticky residue?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i would say the masking tape wouldn't leave any marks.
Guys what you think about this fabric 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33705&item=7925945726&rd=1


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

nice. i tried re-doing mine but eventually it peeled. maybe im using shitty adhesive (its like elmers spray adhesive), but the fabric didn't stick the the door for long. maybe i didn't use enough.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Tickwomp said:


> nice. i tried re-doing mine but eventually it peeled. maybe im using shitty adhesive (its like elmers spray adhesive), but the fabric didn't stick the the door for long. maybe i didn't use enough.




I used some cheap Duro All Purpose Adhesive from wal-mart and it worked fine, maybe you just didnt get the type that goes on fabric? But what I did to prevent getting any on my door i just sprayed it on the fabric and in the middle part of the door place. Honestly the 2 front doors i didn't even use adhesive cuz the door handle peice and tucking the extra in that crack seems to hold it on rather well, although i do believe i will go back eventually and spray it with adhesive just for quality. plus im just lazy... oh and make sure you have plenty of excess fabric on the corners, it doesnt matter so much on the edges but if you dont cut enough on the egdes the fabric wont stretch all the way and u have a hole. :thumbup:


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> i would say the masking tape wouldn't leave any marks.
> Guys what you think about this fabric
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33705&item=7925945726&rd=1




i want some of that for my roof man, it looks pretty nice actually I wonder if they sell it just by the yard? i would need like 2 yards probally


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

AL_Sentra said:


> i want some of that for my roof man, it looks pretty nice actually I wonder if they sell it just by the yard? i would need like 2 yards probally


 the title states that the auction is for "1 Yard Carbon Fiber Vinyl Upholstery Fabric"


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

also found this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26455&item=2491373935&rd=1


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

ahh, i didnt see any of the duro stuff. the only spray adhesive they had was that elmers crap. and i lost it now...d'oh


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ah that sucks 
by the way where did you get the fabric from ?


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

walmart. i just picked out some decent black fabric


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool
h0w much was it?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> cool
> h0w much was it?




I got like a 5x4 peice, recarpeted my trunk and did the door panels, for 6 bucks. And the Duro Adhesive was like 4 more bucks. and i still had left over material.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

AL_Sentra said:


> I got like a 5x4 peice, recarpeted my trunk and did the door panels, for 6 bucks. And the Duro Adhesive was like 4 more bucks. and i still had left over material.


Imma go walmart shoppin this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hehe, i love wal-mart


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

well the fabric i got was like 4.30 a yard... i got like 1.5 yards just in case. doens't hurt to have extra in case u screw up


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Tickwomp said:


> well the fabric i got was like 4.30 a yard... i got like 1.5 yards just in case. doens't hurt to have extra in case u screw up


what kind of fabric was it? just seein what others are doing. i was looking into a grey vinyl leather to put in the inserts and then spray paint the cups and "arm rest" things grey as well so it will blend in nicly with the grey and black theme nissan started with but didnt carry through lol. i think it will look super clean


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Tickwomp said:


> well the fabric i got was like 4.30 a yard... i got like 1.5 yards just in case. doens't hurt to have extra in case u screw up


 yeah, i just took a trip to walmart cause i had to buy spray paint for my gaugue pod, but anyway i looked through the fabric section, they had like 3 or 4 different kinds of black fabrics, some where like 99% polyester or whatever it is, and some were half that and half spendex. Didn't know which one to get.


----------

